# LEAP diet/receipe thread



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Thanks Jeff for answering the questions here on the board and the ones that has been emailed to you..Recently and months ago by me with no responce... I can try to understand about moving the post to food..but not to respond to anyone questions...very disappointed in this board and yes I can leave if I am not happy..but I am not only because I want to share with others...you know as I look back over the last several months and see how people has treated others it is very sad....All the #### about fraud being posted day after day every time a subject come up about leap or food intolerance...Everytime I would say something or even others there was a member just sitting there morning after morning to post something when someone replyed to LEAP...down right childish that other is like like...I really know what this is all about and others do by the emails I am getting...It started with one closed mind that couldnt accept new methods of treatment to help ease the pain of IBS... Then one member couldnt take it and decided to take a break only to get someone else to post not true things about leap.....Yes I am very upset... not to cause trouble ...but when it comes to others not getting respect it is very sad.....WE ARE ALL CHILDREN OF GOD and we put our pants on the same way ..and should treat others like we want to be treated.We are here to help each other not to play childish games and whine about every little thing...This shouldnt be a childish game that is being played...This is the helping others and reaching out sharing our experience strenght and hope that there is relief....The people here can take what they might like to try to get some relief....Just my opinion ...This ended up like this because of Hypnotherapy issue..and if poeple are honest they know....IT Dont matter if its Hypnpotherapy or LEAP both works ....We shouldnt think about ourself ...We need to put others first...................Thank God I was able to find relief before I looked at all the negative stuff here on the board....I am very disappointed on why this happened and expecailly disappointed on why nothing was said about all the other post...I guess there is still people out there in the world like that and thank God I was raised with different values--------------------Donna People may doubt what I say, but they always believe what I do.*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~**~*What worked wonder's for me improving my IBS-D & CVS wasWWW.NOWLEAP.COM


----------



## angelm0m1 (Sep 2, 2000)

Hi Donna, I know you were writing to Jeff but could I put in my 2 cents?I think no one knows what causes IBS. Obviously, right. Personally I think IBS encompasses many many different things. I feel people experience IBS because of mental, physical, genetic predispostion or whatever.So, to me it is good when people write in and share their experiences of what lessened or "cured" IBS for them. That is how we learn. Who knows, what works for you might in deed work for me. We need to stay open minded and you never know what might happen!


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

This is the thread I was refering to...We all have one common bond...A desire to find relief from IBS No matter what way works for you.. As long as it works.. even if you have to stand on your head...Thanks Angel







http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000292


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Food sensitivies are no doubt a real issue, however from my research at Digestive Disease Week, at this time, it is my opinion that it has no relationship to IBS.Thank you for your comments Ohnometo and everyone else.Jeff


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Interesting. Such an assessment opens many new doors in the perspctive of medicine on the mystries of so called 'IBS".There are now thousands of patients who were diagnosed with IBS whose symptoms are either in remission as a direct result of a disease management approach which includes identification and removal of provocations of non IgE mediated reactions to dietary components. Some of them now for years.Ergo, if there is nor relationship between IBS symptoms and loss of oral tolerance via non IgE mediated cellular reactions in these IBS patients then they must all have been, and continue to be, wrongly diagnosed...including those who meet the Rome II criteria. Since, however, a criterion exists which can isolate which patients among the population of those diagnosed with IBS are highly likely to enjoy partial or complete remission as a result of a Disease Management program which includes this element in its protocols, (and I guess it is safe to conclude that non of the research done via jejunal isolation studies of small bowel inflammatory reactions to dietary provocation in IBS presenting patients was considered otherwise it would be very difficult to be objective and form such a conclusion at the same time)...and that criterion and program produce effective clinical outcomes, fortunately for those who suffer the symptom sets of d-predominant so called IBS, the method will continue to be adopted more widely in primary care in the immediate future.Regardless, fortunately the doctors and dieticians utilizing this approach and their patients will indeed continue to benefit from it, whilst everyone else can debate the "this is IBS and this is not". I for one, must have been erroneously diagnosed for over 30 years along with all the others who benefit. Let's see, that misdiagnosis would have to include the Medical University Hospitals GI Dept. in Cleveland, The Cleveland Clinic, Shands Teaching Hospital in Florida and University Hospital its affiliate in Jacksonville, Mt. Sinai Medical Center in Miami Beach, and assorted and extraneous private practice board certified GI specialists outside those institutions. I assume then that Lisa was erroneously diagnosed at UCLA, but indeed why pull the charts and files since the question would be moot.Regardless of "belief" of etiology, which interests therapists less, outcomes speak for themselves and are the end game of patient care.If indeed it is true that food and chemical sensitivity are unrelated to so called IBS, then a very large subpopulation of those diagnosed with IBS must disappear and be rediagnosed. So every patient whose symptoms enter remission as a consequence must be considered as NOT having IBS, even if they met the Rome II Criteria when diagnosed, and a proper differential was done. Therefore, IBS is nowhere near as prominent as is currently thought. The Syndrome must be undergoing redefinition as we speak, which of course would not be unusual. Rather, then, whatever etiologies cause loss of oral tolerance which presents with reversible symptoms of "Ibs d-type" and "cyclic" populations must be a predominant population of other conditions and NOT IBS. Which means, then, that a new causal basis for IBS diagnosis must have been adopted recently as opposed to the symptomatic and empirical methods espoused by the Rome adherents. If that is the case, good, as this would be progress in the right direction.Anyway, I think Zar described the multiple etioliogies of at least the mucosal immunocyet involvement here quite well, and when Bengtsson's findings on T cell activation are published this will certainly muddy the waters for some who are so convinced the involvement is incidentla without actually looking at it directly and concommittantyl with the other markers they are looking at:Alimentary Pharmacology and Therapeutics Vol. 15 Issue 4 Page 439 April 2001 Food hypersensitivity and irritable bowel syndrome S. Zar, D. Kumar, M. J. Benson http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/servlet/u...36.2001.00951.x Eat well. Think well. be well.MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Well Eric You must be in 7th Heaven now


----------



## anxiolytics (May 15, 2002)

> quote:Regardless of "belief" of etiology, which interests therapists less, outcomes speak for themselves and are the end game of patient care.


I think this is really important Mike, and I feel we often lose sight of it.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Donna, I have known this for a long time. This has nothing to do with me being happy about it. I have had IBS for thirty some years, I am interested in what causes IBS like anyone who has it is and have spent a lot of time researching it. If it was down to and there was a lot of research pointing to food sensitvities as the problem then I would be following that closely, but that has not been the case. Also because food sensitivites are dicussed so much as the problem, especially by someone who really stands to gain from this and who does not present the whole picture in IBS because it would not fit well with the food sesinsitivity theory, all the other problems and mechanisms in IBS seem to be ignored and I don't feel that is a good thing. There are other immunological aspects of IBS which are very important and with the focus on food sensitivites they are pretty much ignored, even though there is now quite a bit of research on it. There is also a lot of research where they know some problems in IBS exist.Again food sensitivities and food intolerences are a problem for some and some can have these and IBS.Cold water can set IBS off, because the nerves in the gut are hypersensitive and the gut brain and the brain are not communicating right. There are more problems going on in IBS then food sensitivites can account for in the big picture of IBS. There are cells that are pressure sensitive and when they distend they release chemicals that cause problems in IBS and it has nothing to do with foods other then they are putting pressure on the cells, so it seems that food is causing the problem, when in fact its the food mass itself as well as other stimuli that is causing problems.I know people who have lactose intolerence and no IBS and they do not have what I have with IBS. I know people with celiac sprue and that is different then what I have.I also know that some of the other 25 functional syndromes have connections to IBS as well as some other conditions like fibro and cfs that can't be explain by foods either.Its interesting that when doctors have told IBS patients they would have a reaction to a substance they did even though the substance was not something that could cause a reaction. The brain also plays a big role in foods themselves and how we react to them individually.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Eric, First let me say that I made a promise to you that I wouldnt use this







on you..Well my promise is broken..







In your post you said that you have known for along time ...Known what ? You always present your theory on IBS and Mike shares on the board his theory and not saying that his theroy is the only one....I dont recall reading it...I havent seen any imfortaion here that says Food Intolerance is the only theory..There is many things that can trigger IBS.for sure...I have been here to share my success of what is working for me...Again I know Food intolerance dosnt cause IBS... But the sick part of all of this is when you decided to take a break how others was posting on Fruad and all this other garbage...As soon as a question come up about leap...They was there just lurking to post fraud right under the leap post....That is sick and dont tell me you dont know what that was all about.....It is beyond me how low some folks can go....and it wasnt fair...This isnt all about LEAP getting moved it is about how others are treated..and people only see one why that works and that in not true...You know what I have not seen one horrible thing done when you post about hypnotheray...but let me share what is working in my life and it wasnt hypnotherapy and You get shot down real quit..Dont be judging the leap test and results if you have not had it done...I will share my success her with others until I take my last breath....and if people dont want to read it well just keep scrolling on down...People needs to get honest here what this is all about...Oh please dont let me get upset because my anxiety will go up and I will have to sit on the toilet the rest of my day...and again and again and agian..No one said Food Intolerance caused IBS... only a trigger for some.I am so happy that I and others gave leap a try before all this #### started...because it has worked for me and others...and will continue to work if I follow simple instructions..Dont put a program down if you havent tried it....It seems around here it is one way and no other way...when it comes to relief from IBS...Let people share there method of finding what triggered their IBS.and if you havent tried the method that works for some then dont comment on it..and discourage othernPeople can post all they want to about all the proof and research they have on IBS..If they dont suffer they dont know what it all about..They may think they do but they dont...No body knows our bodies better then we do ...Every person may find a differnt mthod what worked for them...So leave Food Intolerance alone when it has worked for others and not just me getting some relief


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

anyone:I cannot locate where Jeff posted his answers to your questions. Is it here, under IBS, or in the Diet section, or in a third section? What is the name of the thread.Thanks


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Well, Donna, I wasn't going to do this, but since you keep on bringing up how "sick" it is, and how much "####" it is, to print articles on how consumers can protect themselves, I thought I would post it the very article here so people can see for themselves what you are talking about.JeanGThe url for this article is: http://www.fda.gov/fdac/features/1999/699_fraud.html Table of ContentsFDA Consumer magazineNovember-December 1999How to Spot Health Fraudby Paula KurtzweilYou don't have to look far to find a health product that's totally bogus--or a consumer who's totally unsuspecting. Promotions for fraudulent products show up daily in newspaper and magazine ads and TV "infomercials." They accompany products sold in stores, on the Internet, and through mail-order catalogs. They're passed along by word-of-mouth.And consumers respond, spending billions of dollars a year on fraudulent health products, according to Stephen Barrett, M.D., head of Quackwatch Inc., a nonprofit corporation that combats health fraud. Hoping to find a cure for what ails them, improve their well-being, or just look better, consumers often fall victim to products and devices that do nothing more than cheat them out of their money, steer them away from useful, proven treatments, and possibly do more bodily harm than good."There's a lot of money to be made," says Bob Gatling, director of the program operations staff in the Food and Drug Administration's Center for Devices and Radiological Health. "People want to believe there's something that can cure them."FDA describes health fraud as "articles of unproven effectiveness that are promoted to improve health, well being or appearance." The articles can be drugs, devices, foods, or cosmetics for human or animal use.FDA shares federal oversight of health fraud products with the Federal Trade Commission. FDA regulates safety, manufacturing and product labeling, including claims in labeling, such as package inserts and accompanying literature. FTC regulates advertising of these products.Because of limited resources, says Joel Aronson, team leader for the nontraditional drug compliance team in FDA's Center for Drug Evaluation and Research, the agency's regulation of health fraud products is based on a priority system that depends on whether a fraudulent product poses a direct or indirect risk.When the use of a fraudulent product results in injuries or adverse reactions, it's a direct risk. When the product itself does not cause harm but its use may keep someone away from proven, sometimes essential, medical treatment, the risk is indirect. For example, a fraudulent product touted as a cure for diabetes might lead someone to delay or discontinue insulin injections or other proven treatments.While FDA remains vigilant against health fraud, many fraudulent products may escape regulatory scrutiny, maintaining their hold in the marketplace for some time to lure increasing numbers of consumers into their web of deceit.How can you avoid being scammed by a worthless product? Though health fraud marketers have become more sophisticated about selling their products, Aronson says, these charlatans often use the same old phrases and gimmicks to gain consumers' attention--and trust. You can protect yourself by learning some of their techniques.The following products typify three fraudulent products whose claims prompted FDA to issue warning letters to the products' marketers, notifying them that their products violated federal law. Two of the products also were added to FDA's import alert list of unapproved new drugs promoted in the United States. Products under import alert are barred from entry onto the U.S. market.Take a look at these products' promotions. They are rife with the kind of red flags to look out for when deciding whether to try a health product unknown to you.Paula Kurtzweil is a member of FDA's public affairs staff.--------------------------------------------------------------------------------Tip-Offs to Rip-OffsProduct No. 1: Pure emu oilFDA determined that a pure emu oil product marketed to treat or cure a wide range of diseases was an unapproved drug. Its marketer had never submitted to FDA data to support the product's safe and effective use. One Product Does It All" ... extremely beneficial in the treatment of rheumatism, arthritis ... infections ... prostate problems, ulcers ... cancer, heart trouble, hardening of the arteries, diabetes and more. ... ""completely eliminating the gangrene ..."... antibiotic, pain reliever ... ."Be suspicious of products that claim to cure a wide range of unrelated diseases--particularly serious diseases, such as cancer and diabetes. No product can treat every disease and condition, and for many serious diseases, there are no cures, only therapies to help manage them.Cancer, AIDS, diabetes, and other serious diseases are big draws because people with these diseases are often desperate for a cure and willing to try just about anything.Personal Testimonials"Alzheimer's Disease!!! My husband has Alzheimer. On September 2, 1998 he began eating 1 teaspoon full of ... Pure Emu Oil each day. ... Now (in just 22 days) he mowed the grass, cleaned out the garage, weeded the flower beds, and we take our morning walk again. It hasn't helped his memory much yet, but he is more like himself again!!!"Personal testimonies can tip you off to health fraud because they are difficult to prove. Often, says Reynaldo Rodriguez, a compliance officer and health fraud coordinator for FDA's Dallas district office, testimonials are personal case histories that have been passed on from person to person. Or, the testimony can be completely made up."This is the weakest form of scientific validity," Rodriguez says. "It's just compounded hearsay."Some patients' favorable experiences with a fraudulent product may be due more to a remission in their disease or from earlier or concurrent use of approved medical treatments, rather than use of the fraudulent product itself. Quick Fixes"... eliminates skin cancer in days! ..."Be wary of talk that suggests a product can bring quick relief or provide a quick cure, especially if the disease or condition is serious. Even with proven treatments, few diseases can be treated quickly. Note also that the words "in days" can really refer to any length of time. Fraud promoters like to use ambiguous language like this to make it easier to finagle their way out of any legal action that may result.View this page as it appears in the magazine (34K PDF).--------------------------------------------------------------------------------Product No. 2: Over-the-counter transdermal weight-loss patchFDA issued a warning letter to the marketer of the weight-loss product described here because it did not have an approved new drug application. Because of the newness of the dosage form--skin-delivery systems--FDA requires evidence of effectiveness, in the form of a new drug application, before the product can be marketed legally. 'Natural'"Healthy, simple and natural-way to help you lose and control your weight."Don't be fooled by the term "natural." It's often used in health fraud as an attention-grabber; it suggests a product is safer than conventional treatments. But the term doesn't necessarily equate to safety because some plants--for example, poisonous mushrooms--can kill when ingested. And among legitimate drug products, says Shelly Maifarth, a compliance officer and health fraud coordinator for FDA's Denver district office, 60 percent of over-the-counter drugs and 25 percent of prescription drugs are based on natural ingredients.And, any product--synthetic or natural--potent enough to work like a drug is going to be potent enough to cause side effects.Time-Tested or New-Found Treatment"This revolutionary innovation is formulated by using proven principles of natural health based upon 200 years of medical science."Usually it's one or the other, but this claim manages to suggest it's both a breakthrough and a decades-old remedy.Claims of an "innovation," "miracle cure," "exclusive product," or "new discovery" or "magical" are highly suspect. If a product was a cure for a serious disease, it would be widely reported in the media and regularly prescribed by health professionals--not hidden in an obscure magazine or newspaper ad, late-night television show, or Website promotion, where the marketers are of unknown, questionable or nonscientific backgrounds.The same applies to products purported to be "ancient remedies" or based on "folklore" or "tradition." These claims suggest that these products' longevity proves they are safe and effective. But some herbs reportedly used in ancient times for medicinal purposes carry risks identified only recently.Satisfaction Guaranteed"... Guarantee: If after 30 days ... you have not lost at least 4 pounds each week, ... your uncashed check will be returned to you ... ."Here's another red flag: money-back guarantees, no questions asked.Good luck getting your money back. Marketers of fraudulent products rarely stay in the same place for long. Because customers won't be able to find them, the marketers can afford to be generous with their guarantees.View this page as it appears in the magazine (39K PDF).--------------------------------------------------------------------------------Product No. 3: Unapproved weight-loss product marketed as an alternative to a prescription drug combinationFDA issued an import alert for a Canadian-made weight-loss product whose claims compared the product with two prescription weight-loss drugs taken off the market after FDA determined they posed a health hazard. Promises of Easy Weight Loss"Finally, rapid weight loss without dieting!"For most people, there is only one way to lose weight: Eat less food (or fewer high-calorie foods) and increase activity.Note the ambiguity of the term "rapid." A reasonable and healthy weight loss is about 1 to 2 pounds a week.Paranoid Accusations"Drug companies make it nearly impossible for doctors to resist prescribing their expensive pills for what ails you ... .""It seems these billion dollar drug giants all have one relentless competitor in common they all constantly fear--natural remedies."These claims suggest that health-care providers and legitimate manufacturers are in cahoots with each other, promoting only the drug companies' and medical device manufacturers' products for financial gain. The claims also suggest that the medical profession and legitimate drug and device makers strive to suppress unorthodox products because they threaten their financial standing."This [accusation] is an easy way to get consumers' attention," says Marjorie Powell, assistant general counsel for the Pharmaceutical Research and Manufacturers of America. "But I would ask the marketers of such claims, 'Where's the evidence?' It would seem to me that in this country, outside of a regulatory agency it would be difficult to stop someone from making a claim."Think about this, too: Would the vast number of people in the health-care field block treatments that could help millions of sick, suffering patients, many of whom could be family and friends? "It flies in the face of logic," Barrett says on his Quackwatch Website.Meaningless Medical Jargon"... Hunger Stimulation Point (HSP) ...""... thermogenesis, which converts stored fats into soluble lipids ...""One of the many natural ingredients is inolitol hexanicontinate."Terms and scientific explanations such as these may sound impressive and may have an element of truth to them, but the public "has no way of discerning fact from fiction," Aronson says. Fanciful terms, he says, generally cover up a lack of scientific proof.Sometimes, the terms or explanations are lifted from a study published in a reputable scientific journal, even though the study was on another subject altogether, says Martin Katz, a compliance officer and health fraud coordinator for FDA's Florida district office. And chances are, few people will check the original published study."Most people who are taken in by health fraud will grasp at anything," he says. "They're not going to do the research. They're looking for a miracle." View this page as it appears in the magazine (75K PDF).--------------------------------------------------------------------------------Truth or DareThe underlying rule when deciding whether a product is authentic or not is to ask yourself: "Does it sound too good to be true?" If it does, it probably isn't true.If you're still not sure, check it out: "Look into it--before you put it in your body or on your skin," says Reynaldo Rodriguez, a compliance officer and health fraud coordinator for FDA's Dallas district office.To check a product out, FDA health fraud coordinators suggest: Talk to a doctor or another health professional. "If it's an unproven or little-known treatment, always get a second opinion from a medical specialist," Rodriguez says. Talk to family members and friends. Legitimate medical practitioners should not discourage you from discussing medical treatments with others. Be wary of treatments offered by people who tell you to avoid talking to others because "it's a secret treatment or cure." Check with the Better Business Bureau or local attorneys generals' offices to see whether other consumers have lodged complaints about the product or the product's marketer. Check with the appropriate health professional group--for example, the American Heart Association, American Diabetes Association, or the National Arthritis Foundation if the products are promoted for heart disease, diabetes or arthritis. Many of these groups have local chapters that can provide you with various resource materials about your disease. Contact the FDA office closest to you. Look for the number and address in the blue pages of the phone book under U.S. Government, Health and Human Services, or go to www.fda.gov/ora/fed_state/dfsr_activities/dfsr_pas.html on the FDA Website. FDA can tell you whether the agency has taken action against the product or its marketer. Your call also may alert FDA to a potentially illegal product and prevent others from falling victim to health fraud.--P.K.--------------------------------------------------------------------------------Joining Forces to Fight FraudHealth fraud isn't confined to the United States only. It's worldwide, and to help combat it in North America, the United States has joined with Canada and Mexico to share knowledge and coordinate enforcement activities related to fraudulent health products, services and devices.In announcing their decision in December 1998 to adopt the Joint Strategies Agreement, the countries agreed to:share information on current trends in health fraud cooperate in detecting health fraud along borders share information about significant investigations in their country consider each others' requests to investigate domestic activities and coordinate related enforcement activities develop and distribute joint consumer and business education messages about health fraud.--P.K.--------------------------------------------------------------------------------Table of Contents | How to Subscribe | Back Issues | FDA Home Page --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Questions concerning the editorial content of FDA Consumer should be directed to FDA's Office of Public Affairs. (Hypertext created by clb 1999-OCT-08)


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

this particular argument always reminds me of religious arguments, which can be enjoyable or not. There is a difference though between discussing religion and prosletizing. I personally don't feel like Mike has been doing this and I don't recall any posts where he claimed the LEAP program was superior to other food sensitivity testing methods so it's not an adin that sense.i think that one of the values for me in reading this forum has been that it was a forum in the Greek sense where ideas could be put out on the table and discussed.tom


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Guess what Jean you are correct...Do you every see anything posted about Hypnotherapy..being a fraud and there is no doubt in my mind that it could be...I am upset with you because of the way you was treating the post about LEAP You sit there every single time and as soon as we shared what worked for you you those comment...That behavior to me is sick and childish...and you know the reason you was doing it ...you picked up when Eric to a break...I no that you have made it very clear that you dont believe in LEAP and I could care less...But when it comes down to you are anyone else talking about something that has worked for me I will defend it all the way......Your post dont mean **** I dont see anything in there about LEAP...find me one article that says that...just one that says Signet Diagnostic...Cant do it ...I am glad that you have found relief with Hypnotherapy....and I am glad that I found relief also....but dont be putting something down that you know nothing about...You have not been what I have been through with my stomach...maybe you have I dont know but it seems childish to keep acting the way you are...about this fraud stuff...I would think you could find better ways of helping others then to post this and you are pointing it right towards LEAP...Mike does not have to come here to sell what ever you think he is selling...He could care less because his bloodtest proves that it works...Facts are Facts.If you havent had the bloodtest and see how it works I suggest you keep your comments to your self because you dont know one thing about it..If you know so much about fraud then I think the Food and Drug administration would want to hire you...to check out things to see if they are safe or not.You are entitled to your own opinion and so am I but it dont seem fair to put something down that you havent a clue about...Does it ???? You all have accused Mike of saying stuff that he has never said..you turn it around to hear what you want to hear...he has never said Food is the cause of IBS...So where you'll pick that up out of his post I have no idea...He just shows there is another way that has been PROVEN to trigger IBS in SOME patients...Post all you want of fraud that is your right..but if you only knew how silly it looks i would hope you would stop and take a look...I know what your motives are..I am upset but I am not here to cause any bad feelings with anyone..I want to be who I am without someone telling me my thoughts are not good...and I am trying to help others maybe find relief..people has free will to choose what method of treatment works for them.....I am sick of this ####...and BTY you do have to be careful of buying things on the internet...no matter what kind of method they say works...Jean I want no hard feelings with you...I just dont think it is fair what you are tring to do...and only you know what its all aboutYou forgot to post the rest of your articles and also the comments you got back on them...


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Thanks for posting that article Jean. i think the problem is not just one of puting the information on the web but more making ridiculous claims like X cures IBSbut even more when someone poses as an expert and tells someone what they should do or says things are true which really are no more than hypotheses.tom


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Folks, this is unnecessarily getting personal.My interpretation of the research stands alone. Please do not tie this with any other therapy. If individuals have issues with other members or therapies please take it offline.I as I said, food sensitivies are no doubt a real issue and I'm thankful that individuals have found relief from this approach.I'm fully committed to mainstream approaches with regard to coping with IBS. At this time, it is my personal opinion that food sensitivies do not fit this category.Jeff


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I realized that what I posted above could be misinterpreted and I don't want to put in the position of defending food allergies as causative. I don't think the research on this at this point is any more convincing than that on hypnosis or CBT (specifically for IBS rather than generally for chronic illnesses). This is a mainstream opinion that I share.I also though don't see the bb as a bad place for speculations as long as they are presented as speculation rather than fact.tom


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"From the presentations" at this conference one can conclude that an entire body of evidence spanning 25-30 years be immediately disregarded?You do raise interesting questions, but if one is to disregard prior evidence and clinical outcomes one must be experincing a revolution in the diagnostics of "IBS".To state flatly that this phenomenon has nothing to do with IBS, means that one must ignore a lot of information which is plain to the naked eye. For one example only [of MANY], that when d-type IBS patients are placed on an elimination diet and achieve symptom remission rates of 60%-90%, one must now state that this is an "artifcat"? Or one must consider it artifact when the same patients are returned to their prior diet the symptoms of IBS reappear, but are then suppressed in from 60% to 97% by the use of immunomodulation such as sodium chromoglycate, (response depending upon dose administered)? What is this then to be indicative of ? No immunocyte provocation by specific dietary components? The evidence even sufficient to compel the Merck Manual of diagnosis to suggest that there is a population of IBS patients whose symptoms are provoked by food intolerance is a misinterpretation of data? Puzzling.We had better not only "distance" any Disease Management Programs which incoroprate treatment of food sensitivity, but all them IBS diet books and protocols, and immunomodulating substances which block food provoked immunocyte reactions along with stress provoked reactions, and articles and instructions vis a vis dietary symptom provocation as well, since it must ALL be unrelated to the population of IBS sufferers. At this years DDW conference, as in all prior conferences, while all the abstracts are not released yet but the topics are, it is my impression so far that as of yet NO one has integrated the investigative assessments of ENS and CNS activity quantification with the in vivo investigation of endogenous mediators which can be and are provoked to release via dietary provocation to the proximal small bowel, and their role in upregulation of the ENS and CNS in the same patients at the same time selected by the same criteria&#8230;nor assessed the plasma or cerebrospinal fluid for proinflammtory mediators whciah are recovered from the small bowel during jejunal isolation in patients with IBS symptoms provoked by direct blind challnge to the isolated jejunum.Until that is done, no one cannot quantify whether the upregulation observable of the brain-gut axis, endocrine function, and immunologic function, is provoked consistently by the same mechanisms, or which precipitating event results in which aberrant observed function in each of the subsystems. It is not possible to form a conclusion, only a postulate since the patient groups studied are separate and the multiple symptom generating mechanisms are not studied at the same time in the same people using all the parameters that can be assessed.Now, what I must assume here is that either an entire body of evidence that IBS symptoms can be and are provoked by specific dietary components in a population of IBS patients best defined as diarrheic predominant is now to be dismissed as irrelevant, or mass-artifact, as well as the clinical outcomes of patients who achieve remission by dietary therapy, OR there must be a change in what IBS is defined as. It must be one or the other.In the first case, since Rome II Criteria IBS patients can be shown to suffer food or chemical induced immunocyte activation in the small bowel by direct jejunal isolation and provocation, and the specific mediators which would then upregulate the local ENSW and smooth muscle as well as the CNS when released systemically can be recovered following provocation by either jejunal washing or biopsy, and said reactivity can also be demonstrated in vitro, AND if food sensitivity then has nothing to do with IBS, the then ROME Symptom based Diagnostic criteria are unable to differentiate whatever one now wishes to define as IBS from what one wished to define as "food sensitivity". Therefore they must be changing the diagnostic criterion and I did not see the related abstracts yet, or even the topics. I will be sure to get the CD ROM and study it carefully and consider whatever was presented, which is sufficient to erase an entire body of evidence.Now, if the Rome criteria are unable to discriminate IBS from food sensitivity induced symptoms, since food sensitivity can be proved and used therapeutically in d-predominant subpopulations, it has limited value as a diagnostic tool if any.Perhaps, as at recent AAAAOA conference, there has been a shift away from symptom based diagnosis and a recognition of the fact that not only mast cell activation by dietary provocation in the gut absent circulating antibodies but T Cell activation and other cell mediated reactions to dietary components produce symptoms that are clinically identified or associated with so called IBS and the phenomenon not only should be acknowledged but addressed therepeutically.It is interesting, the juxtaposition, that at a conference where the focus is from the allergo-immunologic perspective people return with a sudden interest in non IgE mediated food sensitivity and its role in symptom generation, but someone returning from the DDW meeting would express the exact opposite view...attendees at one conference react as if the light bulb blinks on, and after another conference someone says, blinks the light blinks off. Illustrative of the sheer confusion over what is so called IBS and what is it not.Yet there we are...with years of patients diagnosed with IBS (presenting with IBS symptoms and no signs of organic disease) responding to dietary therapy and immunomodulaton with symptomologic relief. One is left to wonder how many people have to sail off into the east then return from the west before everyone recognizes that perhaps the earth is not flat....and as a result that there are multiple ways to get to a given destination...as in 'IBS" there are multiple mechanisms of symptom generation which can and do originate in multiple systems.Conversely, one may wish to even suggest that the food sensitivity observed in IBS is a secondary consequence of an endogenous event in the CNS...in which case it does not mean it does not exist it means that a certain mechanism, non IgE mediated, is primary.But to flatly state that food sensitivity has nothing to do with IBS based upon the evidence and based upon how IBS is currently defined is at best a puzzling view....If that be the case, then, there are HUGE NUMBERS of people not only in the population at large but who are members of this community and others who are NOT IBS sufferers...rather they suffer from lost oral tolerance, food sensitivity or whatever one wished to call it.In either case, the semantics are less important than the selection and then the therapeutic outcomes.Everyone, physicians, dieticians, investigators, moderators ad infinitum is absolutely entitled to belief and to pick and choose that evidenciary material which supports their personal beleiefs.. But objectivity dictates that belief and fact are often 2 different things....or perhaps it is an issue of semantics&#8230;one cannot tell.In any case the question is moot since a large population of patients who have been told they have IBS can be shown to suffer from various forms of symptom-provoking reactions (immunologic and non immunologic) to foods and additives which would normally be benign. And that population, properly treated with dietary manipulation, can achieve high rates of symptomatic relief without the need for ongoing pharmacotherapy, or with significant reduction in their dependence on pharmacotherapy. A Disease Management Program (LEAP) which clearly is effective for those patients exists, whether one finds it here or not, or at their doctors office or not yet. As long as patients continue to achieve high rates of positive outcomes I doubt that it will go away regardless of whether those who do not follow it believe or do not believe that the people for whom it works have IBS or not. Whether or not they belong within the so called "IBS" population is moot if they have IBS symptoms, have been told they have IBS, follow the protocol, and get relief. There is nothing within that to debate&#8230;especially when the effects persist for months and years.Some things are better left to speak for themselves after a point.Eat well. Think Well. Be well.MNLPS ____________________________________"Donna, I have known this for a long time. " _____________________________________This is not knowledge of a fact, it is exprssion of an opinion based upon theories or possibilities. The distinction eludes many, physician and non physician alike. This is a conseqeunce of one of the most common human traits...selective thinking.If this is "fact", then Donna was misdiagnosed by evry physician who ever saw here. So are literally MILIONS of patients.Again, the semantics of symptom based vs causal based diagnosis and which person should be assigned which diagnosis code when their claims are filed are less important than the ability to discriminate a patient who can benefit from a given Disease Managment program from one who cannot, and deliver care which has a high probability of successful outocmes. Since the LEAP DM program can do this, has done it for several years for several thousand patients, and will continue to do so and be adopted by more physicians every day that passes, whether one person or another believes the patients who benefit are categorized properly is not of much importance except for the sake of the mental exercise of debate.


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Mike:You make such a strong case for the role of food sensitivity, intolerance, whatever, it is hard to understand why you (or the company where you work) do not get started on the simple research that is necessary to get one or two articles in print, in scientific journals, to support almost any aspect of the work that you are doing.The argument that you can not find someone who will pay for the BIG study simply does not hold water. No researcher in their right mind starts with the big study that proves that what they do for a living is worthwhile. Rather, they begin by conducting small studies to support different aspects of their work.You could begin by just studying the LEAP blood test procedure. Send two samples of the same blood through the process separately but blindly (so that no one at LEAP knows that two samples are coming through). Then, compare the results of the the same blood sample that has been analyzed twice by the same people using the same process. Do this however many times, 50, maybe 100, then present the results at two conventions and write up for publication in a respected medical journal. You could then say, without fear of contradiction, that you had already had one publication that showed the reliability of the LEAP testing procedure. While this would not address the validity of the LEAP testing, it could and would be your entry into the scientific community. If you have already done these studies, then you have only to present them and publish them for the scientific community.I doubt that LEAP would need to invest anything more than in-kind contributions in order to get this first study finished. Then, a little time spent with a good statistician and on a word processor, and you would have your first study.Unfortunately, no amount of arguing is going to make the medical community accept your disease management program. And, you should be supportive of the high standards for they may protect you someday. For, once you have LEAP established in the medical community, no one will be able to discredit your work with an argument. Rather they will have to conduct and publish research to prove that your first couple of publications were in error -- at best an expensive proposition for everyone.The thing that cognitive behavior therapy has going for it is that there are many articles on it, in many different respected journals, that show the value of CBT with IBS and with other conditions unrelated to IBS. When someone tries to argue that CBT doesn't work, which is only anecdotal anyway, the people supporting CBT can point to literally dozens of published studies that have shown the benefit of CBT. This is the kind of foundation LEAP needs to build.Once you begin the process of documenting the efficacy of the LEAP program, even at the small and simple level that I have proposed, you should find that it becomes easier and easier to get people to review your work and to review it favorably. The second study could be just a slight variation on the first one. Perhaps study the length of time between when a sample is drawn and when it is tested. The point is that you already have a LEAP process that is ongoing, every day. You don't need a lot of money. In fact, most good researchers will tell you that it is almost foulhardy to start with the Big test. Rather, the small tests give you good, data based reasons for how you proceed and they do it at almost no cost to you and to your program.Mike, I am not attacking your program. I have personally benefitted from alterning my diet. I have been able to stop medications that I have been taking for over 25 years. But, I am also a well published researcher (over 160 articles and book chapters, 10 books, and over 6 million in research grants!) and I know that, in order for the academic community to begin to accept your work and to be able to make it available to huge numbers of IBS sufferers, you have to play the game by the rules. You have to use legitimate scientific methods to conduct thoughtful inquiry into meaningful questions. No place for argument here, unless it's with your staff on how to get started. Some of my original research was literally completely unfunded. Small, simple, but meaningful investigations are the way everyone gets started.The BIG study that you keep referring to as not having the money to do, where you randomly assign 100 IBS - D victims into two different treatment groups, one that gets the full LEAP program and one that gets a placebo program with an equal amount of professional time involvement, is at best several years off. You need to get started with the small pieces prior to committing large amounts of money on the BIG study.I would be willing to help you by cell phone and e-mail (which is the way that many of us operate today) in order to conceptualize and conduct the first couple of studies and to get them accepted for presentation at least one convention and, with no small amount of work, in a journal. Sorry to go on for so long but it's frustrating to hear, once again, that a program is so good that we just have to believe you. The scientific community cannot and willnot accept LEAP because you have testimonials or hundreds of testimonials. You have to get the credit the same way the rest of us have gotten it -- (as the TV commercial said a couple of years ago) you have to earn it. If you are unwilling to do these first couple of studies, you will personally be responsible for literally thousands upon thousands of IBS victims being denied access to a disease management program that you and I know works. All you have left to do is prove it.echris (IBS - D and no longer suffering)Let the lions out. Chew me up. Show me the error of my ways. Pick individual sentences in what I have said and make fun of me. Show the readers of this Forum that I don't know what I am talking about. Argue (it's a lot easier than conducting legitimate scientific investigations).


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

echris, i think people are confusing a couple of different things here. The evidence for the effectiveness of CBT for a number of hysical problems (including depression and anxiety, and more recently some problems like IBS) is psychological evidence that has been published in peer reviewed journals over the last 20 years or so and this is finally becoming accepted by the medical community.The exidence for specific effects of specific psychological treatments for IBS, like hypnosisis speculative in the sense that there have not been many studies published in peer reviewed journals. it would be nice, but it has not been proven. The kind of research that Mike is talking about is major research funded by drug companies and they are not going to very interested in research that doesn't lead to a product even though Drossman and some others have gotten the federal government to fund some efforts in the area like the 8 regional research centers that have been established. Maybe Mike or eric or Jeff have some information about this but I've heard the neuroimaging work will be done at Vanderbilt.tom


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Jeff,


> quote:I'm fully committed to mainstream approaches with regard to coping with IBS


You know that the medical mainstream is extremely slow to accept new information and treatments, right? And that meanwhile people continue to suffer? And that many doctors make no further effort than throwing drugs at the problem? It took 10 years for the medical powers that be to accept treating ulcers with antibiotics, even though there was in vitro proof right in front of them. Meanwhile people continued to suffer unnecessarily with ulcers.I've been to doctors who denied the obvious - who denied things I told them about *my* body and its symptoms - who allowed me to be sick for 29 years with something that was easily preventable - a food allergy. This happened because they would not accept the possibility of a food allergy being the problem. I figured it out by myself, and if I had depended on those idiot doctors, I would be dead now.Food allergies weren't mainstream then and still aren't. But they do exist and cause people to suffer and die. People with food sensitivities or allergies have to either cope on their own or find treatments outside the mainstream. The mainstream is a very narrow and limited place, and anyone with a problem outside that narrow definition - which included IBS until recently - is going to find more to hurt them than help them there.Jeff, if you don't allow discussion of outside-the-mainstream ideas and treatments here, this board will not be very useful!


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I am so glad I finally did the LEAP thing before all this turmoil. I've tried just about everything else and figured I had nothing to lose, and it has been nothing but good for me.I can guarantee I would not have tried it if I had seen all this going on now. That's all I have to say about it.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

First Donna, you still have misinterpreted my position again. I know there are such things as food allergies and food intolerences.However, I had to respond to this even though I should have never commented to begin with.This is in responce to Donna comment here."Hypnotherapy..being a fraud and there is no doubt in my mind that it could be."Am J Gastroenterol 2002 Apr;97 4 :954-61 Hypnotherapy in irritable bowel syndrome: a large-scale audit of a clinical service with examination of factors influencing responsiveness. Gonsalkorale WM, Houghton LA, Whorwell PJ. Department of Medicine, University Hospital of South Manchester, United Kingdom. OBJECTIVES: Hypnotherapy has been shown to be effective in the treatment of irritable bowel syndrome in a number of previous research studies. This has led to the establishment of the first unit in the United Kingdom staffed by six therapists that provides this treatment as a clinical service. This study presents an audit on the first 250 unselected patients treated, and these large numbers have also allowed analysis of data in terms of a variety of other factors, such as gender and bowel habit type, that might affect outcome. METHODS: Patients underwent 12 sessions of hypnotherapy over a 3-month period and were required to practice techniques in between sessions. At the beginning and end of the course of treatment, patients completed questionnaires to score bowel and extracolonic symptoms, quality of life, and anxiety and depression, allowing comparisons to be made. RESULTS: Marked improvement was seen in all symptom measures, quality of life, and anxiety and depression all ps < 0.001, in keeping with previous studies. All subgroups of patients appeared to do equally well, with the notable exception of males with diarrhea, who improved far less than other patients p < 0.001. No factors, such as anxiety and depression or other prehypnotherapy variables, could explain this lack of improvement. CONCLUSIONS: This study clearly demonstrates that hypnotherapy remains an extremely effective treatment for irritable bowel syndrome and should prove more cost-effective as new, more expensive drugs come on to the market. It may be less useful in males with diarrhea-predominant bowel habit, a finding that may have pathophysiological implications. PMID: 12003432To this day I don't understand why HT gets drag in to a completely different issue all together and that is about foods and IBS, and science, not about the effectiveness of CBT or HT or any relaxation techniques which are already known to help IBS regardless of the mechanisms in IBS.Is it to lash out at me for my opinion on IBS or did you do a lot of research on IBS and Hypnotherapy and come to some conclusion that its not helpful.What is that all about? I hope some of you ask yourself's that question? You mad at me or a treatment or at the IBS world and medical community in general. If anyones noticed I have posted a lot of information on foods on this bb. From recipes to studies. I have also posted a ton of information on IBS and other functional syndromes.Its up to the researchers to answer the questions on the roles of foods in IBS. The roles of food allergies and intolernces and how they may overlap or any connections they may have. The people who do it more power to them.


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Ditto - JuliaI find it a very sad statement of this BB that the criteron of topics for discussion on the main board here will not effectiveness, but how "mainstream" they are.That tells me way more than I ever wanted to know about you, Jeff...I am also reminded of other "mainstream" treatments in their day like Crohn's disease being called just "severe anorexia", like epilepsy being called a "faker's disease", like Lord Kelvin calling the new x-ray machine "a fraud and a hoax", like Mme. and Mr. Curie working with "not so dangerous" radioactive isotopes and on and on...Lisa from Nevada


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

trbell and others:As long as Mike holds out for the BIG research study, it will never be done. A major drug company is not going to pay for an unknown saleperson with no research background and no research credentials to do a study that won't help them to sell drugs. Rather, the only way that techniques and procedures like the use of antibiotics and x-rays got accepted into the mainstream is by proving, piece by piece that the procedures were, in fact, beneficial to at least a small percentage of patients. Having reviewed hundreds of manuscripts for medical journals I can tell you that far less than 1 percent are important findings. But the other 99% are not wasted for we have no way of knowing which of the investigators are ultimately going to find something that really works to help to ease the burden of human suffering.We have long called what is going on here the "Let Jones do it model." The clinician, like Mike, says that someone has to do research on this topic while I continue with my clinical practice. The researcher says that someone has to implement these important procedures that I have found to be beneficial in my research. Ultimately, researchers continue to do their research and clinicians continue in their practice. It is only by crossing these lines, as I am proposing that Mike do, that gains are made. Where he starts out, however small, to assess the effects of the LEAP program and I start out, however small, to aid and assist a clinican.There is nothing derogatory or demeaning about this procedure. It's called science and it's slow. But, I wager that more has been accomplished by working within the system, with all of its quirks, than by standing on the outside and saying that the system is broken because it won't recognize my amazing discovery that I have never taken the time to document.Why not do both. Continue to sell the LEAP program, like you are, but also start to document, however small, the reliability and validity of the LEAP disease management program. Certainly couldn't hurt. Otherwise, if someone else, who does not have the investment of time and energy that you do, published a study on the effects of the LEAP type intervention, they may well be critical of it, therely making your job all the more difficult.The number of patients you can impact by promoting LEAP on an internet website pales in comparison to the almost 100,000 physicians who read the major AMA journals every month. Try the mainstream. It's not so bad. Come on in!echris


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

EricI am not going here with you because I am sure Mikes tapes has helped many to find relief..It was a simple statement about fraud and finding things off of the internet...people that claims that this cd or whatever cd can help IBS...I am in no way talking about the tapes you promote...because they help people...I dont care about research or any other published data about IBS..I just know how I found relief and I dont care what papers they want published...I know for me by just taking a simple blood and staying away from the foods has helped me more then any *so called medical professional in the world* It is just not fair how people has been treated on here...and everyone deserves respect...Even the ones who dont have papers that says x can trigger z..There is alot of unnecessary suffering for people and it dont need to be that way.You have 12,000 people on this board and some have found answers and some have not..If the medical community knows so much with all these research papers that has been proven that this causes this then why are so many still looking for answers that hasnt found relief from Doctors or all of their research papers...I am done with this post and not going to waste my time on it...I will continues to share my story of what helped me find some relief...Again for the 1,000000 time Food Intolerance does not cause IBS..Food Intolerance helped to reduce my symptoms 100 % and no the Blood Test didnt cure me it just gave me my life back...Jeff, I really dont want to sound like a trouble maker here because I am really not...This stuff has me really upset because it is not fair what people is trying to do to LEAP....So today I will really practice acceptance and let others be where they are and remember they have their own opinion....I would never come here and share what has worked for me if it didnt...Do you know what it is like to have happiness back in your life after suffering for all those years ??


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

ECHRIS et al who doubt my veracity:You make some interesting points, and they are reflective of course, of not beng aware of certain things as yu are not in the "laboratory biz" so I will try to clarify. Rather than taking your posting and others point by point, which will take all day, I will try to answer each question quickly. Most of wehat I say of course I expect to be responded to with picures of cold cuts and rhetoric, which is irrelevant as fact is fact and no amount of bias can change facts.First SIGNET is not holding out for a big study in lieu of small ones.We have published (3) articles in a journal of our peers in the Laboratory profession, American Clinical Laboratory, and I have said that I can send reprints of those. One of the articles is a report, from the beta clinic where LEAP was developed under medical and dietician supervision, of the degree of symptom remission in patients with various chronic GI symptoms. This is a clinical report, and one of the things you refer to as "not being done which does not cost much money". In actuality the funding expended to develop the DM program far enough to perfect the technologic portion, and then pay for the activities of a beta clinic with physicians and dieticians and paramedical staff sufficiently to be able to develop a protocol which could show consistent clinical outcomes was in excess of $3,000,000 which was all private money. There were no corporate sponsors nor public funds available, nor are we a university or affiliate rich with private endowments, public and industry grants and huge cash flows from tuitions nor from large for profit publicly held corporations such as for profit hospital groups and drug companies to provide whatever funding we need upon written request. Entrepreneurs must bootstrap everything they do, every idea, every paycheck, every piece of equipment. But that is the nature of the beast.What drives the healthcare industry here, from clinical care to investigative work in the USA, is not well understood by the general populace so it is natural for misconceptions of reality to exist,and the natural quid pro quo's to be invisible to the public and denied by those compelled to follow the system, and fortunate enough to be the beneficiaries of it.An indepedent study which confirms that the MRT test performs what it claims to perform WAS done, and was also published in a Europen Pediatric Allergy Journal by a respected allergy center and allergy group. This is roundly ignored too. Why there? So that the MRT test effectiveness could also be compared to the effectiveness of an older in vitro test technology which was developed in the 1980s by the same immunologist that developeed the newer MRT technlogy. and do so legally. It had to be done in a country where Signet owns the patents to that older technology so we could legally run tests against it. We cannot do such tests in the USA, even though we have the olde technology and instruments to do the testing as the patents are held by the company Dr. Pasula founded in the 1980s and left in 1993. Who cares about comparison and thus why go to the trouble? There is a large installed user base of physicians here and abroad who DO work with food and chemical sensitivity already, and many use some other form of assay, so we picked the most common one which is also one we control in certain other countries to cmapre to for the benefit of these phsicians, who will ask about how they stack up one on one, not just whether the MRT assay assays what it says it assays.That study, copies of which are also available and have been sent to many people who asked for them. Doctors are given it every day in combination with the technical articles and clincal reports from the Lab journals which showed that the MRT test performed as claimed. This is what folks say does not exist. So when we show it does, and is the result of independent investigation as to the claims, it is then dismissed because it was done in Europe, as if there is something fishy about that. We have made every effort within our resources so far, and continue to seek more resources to do more.Third, the prelimnary clinical investigation of efficacy in symptom reduction was indeed performed by an independent physician group and submittted to several journals for publication. One journal has accepted it, but has requested revisions to the text and references. I assume that when the dostor who did the report gets the time in his practice to make the revisions he will do so and it will then be published. I am aware of, and we have discussed, that there is a speed issue in the revisions but we cannot interefere with whatever he does and whatever pace he does it at, and one must remember that he has nothing to gain from publsihing sooner than later other than that our phone calls will stop







. A draft of that clincal report is, however, available and has been said to be available for quite some time...and can be and has been provided on request.Also, your suggestion of doing split sample reproducibility studies is interesting as it is done as a matter of routine, and has been for years. One must understand that to be licensed by the government agencies which license our lab we must meet very stringent requirements, and are inspected regularly. So one of the requirments is what is called "quality control procedures" and among the numerous quality controls is that you monitor many aspects of the performance of testing including reproducibility. What you describe is done almost every day as a matter of course. the split sample reproducibility most recently recorded in the labs QC record, depending upon which device it was done on and which technician since it is also operator dependent, was over 90% on each sample. This is very good.A lab monitors this constantly as a standard procedure because every step, from production of antigens for testing to sample storage and shipment to pretets prep can introduce error uin a number of ways...and you watch reproducibility so that you can recognize a bad result if you get one, and also minimize the chance of producing a bad result. When you find a reproducibility check outside of acceptable limits (generally less than 85%) you must pull the plug on that device and then assess everything int the system. This is standard operating procedure for any reputable laboratory. So sure we do that all the time and it has to be consistently better than 85% to be acceptable, though other labs with other technologies may accept repro levels far below that as acceptable...that is their choice and may be technology-limited with some types of tests.We are not holding out for a big study as you say we have been feverishly trying to get it funded as the clincial reports are simply considered anecdotal by many regardless of how compelling the results are and over whatever period. for some it is ample evidence of clincial efficiay, for the halls of acedem it is not. There was between 1993 and 1997, adequate availability of capital in the private placment market to be able to rasie the intitial capital needed to take it as far as it has come.This began drying up, and totally dried up, with the wholesale changes which occurred in venture capital and private placement markets when huge amounts of money were lost in ethe eCommerce invetsment bloodbaths of recent years. It is a whole new ballgame when it comes to capital raising, my friend, the ature of which books are written about and which I cannot spend the hours it would take to allay your concerns that we are somehow "waiting"...we have beat the bsushes and are not waiting we are compelled to build the capital from within. You cannot do this without doing business, so one must do business to create the additional capital needed. There is no other agenda nor "waiting" involved.To perform an unimpeachable investigation with the symptoms sets assciated with IBS symptoms provoked by dietary components and detected by a live cell analysis is a very complex protocol. One has the extra and real varibale that one does not have to deal with in food ALLERGY studies of the the fact that non IgE ractions are dose dependent and delayed onset...you CANNOT REPRODUCE TEHM with blind oral challenge using the kethods used for food ALLERGY as you cannot get enough of the offending food into the subject using capsules many times to get a provoking dose.Bengtsson in Sweden solved this by using direct jejunal isolation and challenge methods. Brostoff and he have conceded this is the best way to and probably onyl way to assess mediator release on provocation in a tue double blind fashion, so this is one protocol we have on the table. BB engtsson cannot do it yet as he is already booked with research projects through the first of the year, and has not yet published the work on jejunal challenge on IBS symptoms food invoked that he has already finished. he does have access to means of getting subject who will submit to this invasive procedure, but we must wait until said personell are ready to take on such a project.There is an alternative as well, and the protocol to do it here, and which must be done with age and gender and diagniosis matched controls, is done...and if you really want to lock down any further questions you have to consider crossover as well. And then you have to pay for it to be done by someone who is considered an irrefutable source. The cost runs to large 6 figures and until the funds are created it stands by. If someone feels that what I state as fact does not wash, then one has not spent time in the private sector doing what we do, and does not understand the realities of what one has to do and what one has to overcome in this syem when a mass marketable pill is not involved in the end game.In the meantime it is just a matter of reality that the greatest interst in the LEAP protocols was epxressed by an Autism group who tried it out on their own and were impressed with the changes in cognitive scores in the prleiminary tirals. So they have access to funding to do whatever they want so they got funding to test the protocol with autisitics. No "IBS" center has been intereested as they have ready access to industry funding but the focus is on novel pharmacotherpsies as this rperesnts a mass market with huge ongoing resales voume potential...so the bul of the work goes there. Thsi is another reason we have looked to Europe as there are centers where the focus is not on pharmacotherapy but lifestyle therapies and dietary modificaton for prophylaxis...hence for example Professor Brostoff becomign Signets chief consulting allergist and immunologist.While I could hold forth at great length discussing reality, I doubt this will have much more effect than to perpetuate more mythical accusations which will also be fruitless to address as they come from origins with either a specific agenda or from a position of no experience in the matter.In the meantime, what IS there, will suffice for some doctors and some patients and some insurance payors and thus some will benefit when it is used. And for some it will not be adequate until a higher burden of proof is demonstrated. this is the nature of all new healthcare services in their nacent years, when they are not backed by large sums of an industries capital. So unless someone has $300,000 to 500,000 laying around to invest, or has a center with funding for studies in non IgE mediated immunocyte reactions to foods and chemicals, I will just have to keep on keeping on until it is accumulated. Eat well. Think well. be well.MNLSorry so many typos no time for cleaning up.


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Mike:I would really appreciate receiving copies of the articles by e-mail at attachments. I think that you have done a credible job against admittedly long odds. Just keep it up. A lot of patients positive outcomes may very well depend upon your determination.And, although I used the quality control as an example, I really mean something of the order of having patients try foods in the "green" category and rate their symptoms, etc., to assess the effectiveness of the LEAP ratings in planning dietary management.To be perfectly honest, outsiders don't seem to understand that the medical publishing business is just that, a business. And, more than anything else it depends upon investigators continuing attempts to get their work published. The only reason that the more prestigious journals can claim a 90 percent rejection rate is that investigators need to keep feeding their papers into the journals. I have seen many papers published, over the years, in spite of the fact that they did not carry the party line.But, let me say again, until the "small" studies are done, it is almost foulhardy to attempt the ultimate experiment to prove that your management program works. You need to publish the small studies to learn the appropriate technology that is so necessary to getting the big study done. And, the early studies help to acquaint the reviewers with your area of work and get them accustomed to accepting your manuscripts for publications. My first publication, many years ago, before word processors, had to be revised 7 times before it was accepted for publication -- ugh! I have mentored many student researchers over the years and have seen a couple of them actually make significant contributions. It's almost always done a step at a time.And, I certainly know what you mean when you speak of VC (venture capital) drying up. The changes in the stock market have made many of us very leary of any "start up" projects.echris


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Echris,First, I just want to say- I do appreciate you and what you are trying to do.When you talked about having patients try the foods in the "green" area and rate how we do- well, that is EXACTLY what we do. Our diet starts over with only green foods- and only a few of them at a time. We rate ourselves weekly on a chart with numeric values associated with symptoms (i.e. happens alot, happens a bit, happens not at all, severe, moderate, no symtoms, ect...). That is how the dietician, the patient AND the lab can see how progress is being made on an individual basis. I got "stuck" at one point, instead of continuing to get better and that's how we discovered I also react to pumpkin and beets and those were in my green. But becauyse the test had found the rest of what I react to, it was very easy to figure out the ones missed and eliminate those too.This process(rating ourselves) goes on for 6 months and most people continue to see positive change for another 6 months. Is that what you were talking about?If not, sorry- maybe you can clarify and I'll take another stab at it if I can.Lisa from Nevada


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Lisa:that's close to what I'm talking about. If LEAP could track 50 patients who followed the LEAP management program, to see how well they tolerate the foods in the green range on the print out. Perhaps contrast this with 50 patients who re-introduced foods using a completely different system for identification.The purpose, obviously, is to document that the LEAP printout, from the bloodtest makes the patient feel better, or does it faster, or does it cheaper, or does it ......Science is not and can not be the enemy. Science is the reason we have cut more of the diseases of childhood (e.g., smallpox, typhoid, diptheria) almost out of existence. Science has also given us smoke detectors and child automobile safety seats, the emergency management of burns, etc., etc. As someone who has benefitted a great deal by identifying the foods that my gut considers the enemy, I want other victims to be helped. But, I cannot and will not do it based upon testimonials.If LEAP was shown to only benefit the worst (in terms of their symptoms, not as people!) 5% of IBS sufferers, it would have it rightful place in the black bag of our nation's practitioners. I suspect that a much higher percentage of patients would benefit from identifying and avoiding the food that their bodies won't tolerate.echris


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

The relationship of food intolerance and IBS...


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

OK guys - now I am nervous about LEAP. I've been thinking about giving it a try but haven't made the commitment yet. With all this going on it certainly isn't making me feel any better about spending my hard earned money. Especially with my husband out of work for 6 months. I am trying to see if my insurance company will cover any of the costs but haven't been able to get an answer yet. Now I guess I just wait.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Hi AudreyYep you come at a bad time to discuss LEAp for sure...I can only share with you what worked for me and I dont know how it works, why it works but it just worked for me and others...You will have to follow your heart and make that decision..I guess just listen to the little voice with in..I have had IBS for 40 years and have been to every hospital and Doctors that I can think of..I was at my last straw and decided to give LEAP a try and it has been seven months that I havent been sick or in the hospital with cramps, D , headaches, back aches, joints hurting, nausea, vomiting and anxiety...and I am not taking any medicine now...I said I wouldnt post here on this thread anymore but I wanted to answer your question..Food intolerance dont cause IBS but food and additives played a huge part in mine..I understand with all this garbage going on why you doubt it and are nerveous about it..I am grateful that I come here and learned about it when I did...The only thing I have to offer is my word and that sure dont mean much here anymore..You will make the right decision and no matter what way you decide to go I wish you the best in finding the method that works for you...because everyone deserves relief from IBS..


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Everyone back off.THIS IS NOT OPEN SEASON FOR SLANDERINGFlux - your antics are unnecessary and rude. Please stop.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

*FLUX:* what ARE those things hanging in that picture???? I think my eyes are wiggin' on me but I can't make them out.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Audrey,I took a chance on LEAP and I was NOT on my last straw. On my own I had effectively reduced the symptoms of my own IBS by about 60%, and sometimes I even had a string of good days where I had hardly any symptoms at all. I tried it because 1) I was fascinated by MikeNL, Washoe, and Ohnometo's stories, 2) I was profoundly curious about what their test would show I was having reactions to, 3) I had spent well over 5 times the cost trying other things over the last 9 years, including hypnotherapy which was also very beneficial to me, and 4) I made a really good bonus one month and decided to give it a try since I could afford it. I am not wealthy by any means, I live virtually paycheck to paycheck with a small cushion for emergencies and retirement funds. I had already determined that certain foods made me feel worse and certain foods made me feel better, so I was obviously very open to the idea of being reactive to certain foods. Has it helped me? A very loud "yes!". My good days now totally outnumber the not-so-good days and I've had only 2 truly bad days, and they were at the beginning of the program. I've been doing this for almost 4 weeks and the change has been profound.Yes, it is a lot of money for us so please be sure you will totally commit to it if you decide to go for it. I can only tell you that it has helped me. Please, please don't let the tone of this thread sway you in any way. Look over all the things that MikeNoLomotil has explained about it, ask for any studies/research, etc. but look it all over for yourself first, and then decide when and if you feel comfortable with it.I am glad I heard Lisa and Donna's stories before this thread came along or I would have backed off, too, so I totally understand where you're coming from. Feel free to email me if you like.WD40


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Audrey and otherslease understand that saying that there isn't scientific proof the LEAP works IN NO WAY means that it doesn't work. Nor do I, personally, mean to imply that it does not work. There are a number of us who have benefitted from exploring food intolerances and food sensitivities.As a research scientist, I would so much like to see Mike conduct more studies on their disease management program, but that doesn't mean that it doesn't work. I'd just like to see the research done. But, I'm realistic enough to know that he may not have the time, money, or expertise to be conducting scientific trials at his business. The average business in the US also does not conduct research to "prove" that their product does what it says it will do. You have to try to get informed about what options are available to you and then take your best shot. I choose to purchase the book that Mike refers to by Brostoff and found that it has helped me. It was hard work in that I had to keep track of my symptoms as well as what I ate and I had to pretty severely restrict what I eat. But, my symptoms are much better and I have been able to go off of all of my medications after 25 years. I am now in the process of adding foods back in to my diet and that, too, is hard work. echris


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:what ARE those things hanging in that picture????


Red herrings.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

of course! (we need a smiley that knocks ourselves upside the head!)I don't totally agree with you as I believe we _become_ intolerant to certain foods as a RESULT of the IBS, I know I did. But I would agree if you were to say food intolerance is not a direct cause of IBS.


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

HI Echris,Yeah, I get what you are saying.I come from a family of scientists(educated at CalTech, no less) and married an engineer, so I am very comfortable with science- although my forte is the social sciences and humanities. (And my degree is from the University of California, so I am not hostile to science in a professional sense as you seem to think). I understand where you are coming from and in no way would I ever tell you to take the LEAP if you were not committed to it 100% because, as you know from your own dietary adventures, its not an easy road.But let me tell you where I was coming from: I was denied care because science could not tell me what was wrong with me. I had several doctors tell me that they would not treat me for ANYTHING even though I suffered with severe Crohn's symptoms for years because no test I had taken was conclusive. AND I have a sister and two cousins with Crohn's. AND I showed some changes in the small bowel that were indicative of sprue, but the blood test was normal.They wanted me to "present" in a strong way for SOMETHING. Meanwhile, I was suffering (and I eman really suffering) with Crohn's/Sprue like symptoms as well as IBS, ulcers, severe swelling of the terminal ileum (extremely painful) and FM and CFIDS. I had gone to the best FM/CFIDS doc in the country (fortunately, he practices near my hometown in SoCal) but still struggled with an unknown GI malady. Science had failed me, personally, at that point and I didn't care what "science" had to say anymore as it wasn't at all compassionate to me, my health or my young family. (I am only 34 and have 3 young children who are my everything). If this test (MRT) could help me, then I was willing to try it as it is definitely on the up and up. Well, here I am 2 years later as of August and in total control, for the most part, of my health. NEVER in my life have I felt this good!I am not sure about doing the study you propose, as that's Mike's dept., but I can tell you this from a patient's perspective:I ate some wheat about 1 month into the diet (wheat is on my red)- it was just a little dip of soy sauce. I kept thinking that it was such a small amount, it wouldn't matter. Well, the next morning, I was soooooooo sick. Major IBS flare, major nausea- I felt horrible. I felt awful for another week and then took another week to come back up to where I had been: 2 full weeks out of commission.So, if you were to ask me to do the study you propose, I would have told you that you were crazy to ask me to give up my hard won health in the name of "science". YOu would be asking to satisfy your own needs for science on the back of someone who had been very ill. I mean this in no way personally- but that is a very sadistic thing you are asking. I love how LEAP has given me back my health and my love for life. It means more to me than I can express. My husband and children were thrilled to have "me" back. The pain in my eyes is gone and I am the person I was born to be now- not some tired, sick shell of a woman who just tried to make it through the day.All I can say is that while I understand what you are asking for, I also have to point out that some people (perhaps not you) will never be satified, no matter how many journals publish LEAP, no matter how many people get better and no matter how many studies are done.From my own selfish perspective, I am better and for me, my family and my own doctors, that is enough proof that this works. ALF,I am so sorry you are seeing this wonderful program dragged through the mud. There seems to be some prevailing idea in some members here that once you LEAP, you go to some "dark side" and try to propagate fraud on other sick people. I am a patient and always will be (unless they find a cure...)- I am not some shill here to sell something.WD40, Julia, Bobby, Elise, Donna, myself, my daughter, my dad, my cousin and several acquaintences have all LEAPed. There are 3 people I know of who were not satisfied with it- and that is because they refused to stay away from their bad foods. They just couldn't, for whatever reason. EVERYONE who has followed the program, that I know of, (and its about 20 or so people now) are doing great, feeling great and so grateful to this program.Its up to you if you persue this for yourself. I cannot say enough good things about it- despite all the garbage you have seen spewed here.Lisa from Nevada


----------



## angelm0m1 (Sep 2, 2000)

Hi again Donna, Can you give us a ball park figure of the cost of LEAP? Thanks. Lynn....


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Angelmom...The exact price is on their website but I believe it is around $600.00..Now my insurance paid for it...You would need to fill out the questionaire first on their site because this program is not for everyone..Like Lisa said it takes alot of work to follow through with the plan...I had to be willing to give up certain things and it took alot of self will...and it still isnt easy when I feel really good to want to go back to the old ways...I am only speaking for me but I have had wonderful results in learing what things triggered my IBS-D and CVS.I dont know about all this proof or results people want to see...I just know it helped my stomach alot...Medical Science didnt do much for me for sure...I listened to them and went through alot of unnecessary surgerys..my first one was my gallbladder and that didnt need to come out...next one said I needed a hysderectomy(not spelled right) and that was the reason for all my problems and this would make me all better after the surgery ..It didnt...and this was alot of different opinions I had before the surgery...All along since 1961 it was good old IBS...I finally ended up at John Hopkins a few years ago and they was the first ones to tell me that my sickness was not caused by nerves...That was a relief all by its self..So far it has been 7 months for me and my symptoms have been in remission..By no means am I cured at all...My symptoms could come back at any time and there is no doubt in my mind if I contined to do the things that was making me sick...So just for today they are ok


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

ECHRIS--------------------"I would really appreciate receiving copies of the articles by e-mail at attachments. I think that you have done a credible job against admittedly long odds. Just keep it up. A lot of patients positive outcomes may very well depend upon your determination."----------------------No problem. I have some of what one would call [yawn] "meetings" this morning and aft. But I will try to find time before the end of the day to send you some of the stuff if not all. At worst case I will email you again during my early morning free time tomorrow. I will be glad to provide whatever I can which can answer any questions.---------------------"But, let me say again, until the "small" studies are done, it is almost foulhardy to attempt the ultimate experiment to prove that your management program works. You need to publish the small studies to learn the appropriate technology that is so necessary to getting the big study done. And, the early studies help to acquaint the reviewers with your area of work and get them accustomed to accepting your manuscripts for publications"--------------------You make an interesting point which on the one hand I agree with, as the stuff we have been able to get into the lab journals and the confirmation of technology claims investigation coupled with the draft of Dr. Pardells results plus the references from doctors who have used it on their own patients are 9 times out of 10 sufficient for a physician to select a couple of IBS-d types and try the program out. Once they do, they begin using it IF they are personally comfortable working with dietary manipulation. Some still are not as they feel inadequately versed, but we can help them often find a dietician to do the followup work with the patients. But as I have explained in private communications to people, we must find ways of securing the capital to a certain design of study, which is by necessity complex, to be able to pursuade the mainstream, allopathic, gastroenterology profession that they have many patients who will respond to this type of program. Their literature has very little from this angle, most of it is in other journals they do not ever see, as research on functional GI disorders is largely driven by, thus dominated by, the search for novel drugs. This necessitates a certain line of investigation. And Who can read everything? This is why LEAP is ending up in primary care as opposed to referred care. There are exceptions, such as Dr. Weinstock at Barnes-Jewish Hospital and Washington University. He has been using the protocol on his own patients who meet the selection criteria for over a year, and apparently is getting satisfactory results since testing keeps getting ordered. Docs who do not get results from some modality are not often inclined to keep using it. Also, as I explain in private as sometimes public discussion of reality in public can result in unexpected liability, there are in theory "public" sources of funding for research projects in integrative and alternative medicine. We worked for over 3 years on one such project with an authorized purveyor and administrator of said funds (a certain educational institution) and ultimately were unable to secure any share of available funding as we could not afford the , uh, "front money commitment" required to be made from the proceeds to persosn certain who where tose who controlled whether we would even get consideration for the funding, for the grant to be "aggressively pursued". Until then it languished 3 years in spite of jumping through all known proper hoops. This elicited many unprintable expletives, and a huge sum of lost operating capital during that time of pursuit which could have been applied along those had the hidden agenda been revealed up front. These, and many other realities, are not things that the public nor even some in the halls of academe would have experienced and be aware of as they have never been operating on the outside of the system.-----------------------"The changes in the stock market have made many of us very leary of any "start up" projects."------------------------Hell, even those where the intellectual property is secured, development is finished, and some installed user base is in place. If one cannot provide immediate strength to the portfolio one cannot get alook. AND the funny part is if you CAN provide immediate strength to the VC porfolio, what the hell do you need the money for then???? Yeah and the last 10 days market performance I am afraid is bringing back the OLD 'Leap" connotation&#8230;as in "out the window". Which, I will add, I myself did in frustration at one point over the outcomes of pursuit of allegedly available grant monies. Luckily, we are in a one story building so I survived the fall.----------------------------------"If LEAP could track 50 patients who followed the LEAP management program, to see how well they tolerate the foods in the green range on the print out."--------------------------------This was done and published once, and the second report is the one languishing, with patient group of over 80. This is what Dr. Pardell is trying to get published&#8230;but they are hanging it up not over the outcomes for the very reason that I have tried to explain people do not like to give space to clinical reports. The reviewers at 3 journals, not understanding the difference clinically between sensitivities and allergies, kicked it back as there is not a "confirmatory double blind oral challenge" to "validate" the outcomes. YOU CANNOT DO THIS WITH NON IGE MEDIATED REACTIONS AS THERE IS NO WAY TO RELIABLY GET THE PROVOKING DOSE INTO THE PATIENTS BLINDED. The reactions are dose-dependent and allergy is NOT. Food allergy protocols do not apply to these types of hypersensitivity reactions. They cannot physically swallow that many capsules, and if you try to hide it in a carrier, for example the the traditional lentil puree, how do you know if when a reaction is manifest the reaction is the lectins in the lentil, the challenge food, both or neither? To get the provoking dose into the person to precipitate, for example, a lymphocyte reaction in the jejunum as a locus you might have to jam them with a gallon of the carrier food. That is oversimplified but that is it so it is maddening. SO you either have to do as Bengtsson does and intubate the jejunum and do local challenges, which are then pure blind, double blind, etc. he developed this strategy in about 1994 I think, and has been doing the work at Sahlgrens since. We have disussed collaborating and he is interested but we have to wait in lone as his research schedule is booked solid for some time to come. (tapping of feet)"Perhaps contrast this with 50 patients who re-introduced foods using a completely different system for identification."--------------------------------A comparative of MRT vs ALC AT for said purposes was part of Dr. Kazcmarskis investigation published in Europe. The outcome tracking iof such a comparo is not considered of any more value than the single outcome tracking reported for MRT/LEAP is the real issue are you detecting something in vitro that correlates with in vivo reactions&#8230;.this is the key&#8230;as once you document that everyone in the world knows what is inside every type of immunocyte, and what happens if it comes out&#8230;so the question is moot. The trick is that you have to so far use it seems a very invasive method (s) to do this so that is what must be the goal.A lot of this is explained in Brostoffs work, who is the most authoritative source in food intolerance at this time&#8230;this book is in plain English for patient consumption:"FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff , M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, London http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...6487508-3420903 Keep in mind that Professor Brostoff is Signets primary consulting immunologist and allergist, thus has sort of in all say in the matters of how any study we are going to commit our own hard earned $$ to should be designed so as not to just be flushing said $$$ down the toilet. Dr. Pasula has collaborated with him, and many others in that field (some of whom so long that they are now retired, like Dr. Doug Sandberg, GI, from the University of Miami, Jackson medical Center) since his invention of the first such technology for sensitivity detection back in the 1980's (ALCAT). They spent years an amazing amounts of money doing investigations just as you describe, getting excellent clinical results, marching about to every conference imaginable presenting the results, and publishing many as well, (I have a bibliography of their earlier work as well) and, in the words of our chief consulting immunologist "Being shat upon from a high place". Why? Because there was no way adequate to convince the flat earth society of the veracity of the in vitro results since there was no way to duplicate them in vivo except clinical outcomes&#8230;ergo there was always this basis for turning a blind eye regardless of the outcomes.The outcome of the dietary test group vs some sham diet control group indeed can be done with the right $$$$ and is cheaper, but as is pointed out by the people who worked on our proposed study design there is a laundry list of objections that will be set forth by the natural predisposed-to-disbeleive view of the community being targeted above primary care providers. In fact, it has been said if we want to p--- away our money, it is easier quicker and less frustrating to simply take $100,000 or so go over to the commode and simply flush it away and skip the middle part. So since it will not help, and you will have wasted the operating capital accumulated and then applied to that effort, better to just keep it there and accumulate as you can until you can do it right. Advise has been do it right or don't do any more than you have done or you will waste the money and be further from your goal. This advice comes from the top of that field, and form third party investigators who do FDA preclincla drug trials who are also eager to do an IBS study when the money is there, who in the meantime use it on their own patients anyway when indicated. And Brostoff has been sought, for years, to be the consult by every lab in the allergy to hypersensitivity realm with many technologies, both here and the U.K. He has consistently declined all such collaborations for 30 years. Until he reviewed the MRT technology, and felt perhaps Pasula was on to something useful here&#8230;and agreed to formally advise us. So all our physicians and consultants basically have advised to show what you have, let the doctors talk to each other, and those who will try for themselves and see will, and those who are predisposed not to will not until the work is done in such compelling fashion that there is not one impeachable hole in it. And just do it right and you will only have to do it once. So this is the game plan. Certain amount of $$$ must be acquired and we need someone who will do jejunal isolation studies in the same patients that the MRT is done on and the correlation will be unimpeachable as threw will be no holes in it. You will do show you are reproducing an in vivo response in vitro. End of argument.AUDREY:I suggest read a book on the subject, "FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff , M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, London http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...6487508-3420903 look at the available information, interact with the patients who have used it, talk with an RD who supervises patient care under the protocol (call the HomeCare Director), read the comments of the doubters, and of course do not even consider whether it is for you or not until you know if you meet the selection criteria. Finding that out from a trained R.D. is free at http://www.leapallergy.com/complementary_food_..survey.htm If you are not comfortable, make no commitment to ANY lifestyle modification program that you cannot go into with a feeling of comfort and commitment, as the slightest event will cause recidivism. I would not deign to try to pursuade or dissuade anyone&#8230;only to show what we know, what has been done, and the person must make a personal decision what makes sense to them. You may even wish to try some simple dietary modification protocols first to see if you gain any benefit. This book could be helpful for that as it includes instructions and useable forms for intake monitoring and assessmentIBS: A DOCTORS PLAN FOR CHRONIC DIGESTIVE TROUBLESBy Gerard Guillory, M.D.; Vanessa Ameen, M.D.; Paul Donovan, M.D.; Jack Martin, Ph.D. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-h...9085785-1742301 Hey, I gotta go do some work instead of writing a business plan retrospective&#8230;.Eat well. Think well. Be well.MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

MikeI got to powerball tickets at lunch







Just wanted you to know if you dont see me here for a few days I am on my way to West Palm Beach


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

GO, DONNA, GO!Hope you win!!!And HOW did I know this thread would end up pushed here?This is just too funny....Lisa from Nevada


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Can I just say that when Lisa and I met face to face a few weeks ago, an instant bond was created, not just between us, but our partners as well. All of us sitting at that table knew that what was happening was remarkable and wonderful, something that only a few years, perhaps only months before, would NEVER have happened if it weren't for LEAP. We all had a somewhat common past of dealing with IBS in all its physical and emotional ways, whether it is the sufferer (Me and Lisa) or the partner trying to understand and be supportive ("T" and "G"). All of the little quirks that IBS creates in our personalities over time were completely understood by everyone at the table, from me giving "G" my grapes to Lisa eating her daughter's tomato soup.Had you asked me a few years ago if I would be willing to meet a near-total stranger who lived 3 hours away over a mountain for just one meal I would have laughed in your face and asked how you could ask such a ridiculous question. Not only did I do this, I enjoyed it and made it through with flying colors! And next time I feel like going on a trip for a few days, you can bet if we end up in the same city again, Lisa will be getting an email letting her know where and when!Yes, the money was quite a bit for me, but if you doubled the amount, I would still do it, knowing what I know now. There is no price I wouldn't pay for feeling this good again. I know that there are certain things I just HAVE to stay away from now, because if I don't, those nagging symptoms will come back. In my case I still have a very wide menu to choose from, I am not deprived of enjoyable food in the least.This is NOT a cure, it's a way of life to keep this thing in check, and not just 60% like I had gotten it to, I mean nearly 100% in check. And that's just talking about the physical symptoms. Not being afraid to go across town to the grocery store without taking the route that best crosses the paths of all my relative's homes in case of IBS emergencies to and from the destination point ALONE is well worth the cost. All of us who are on this program STILL have the habit of staking out bathroom sites, keeping multiple medications in my bag (in my case anyway), and worrying about the length of road trips. Last week we went shopping, and I mean to several stores over a score of miles in a different city from where I live and I had FUN, and not ONCE had to find a restroom. When we were driving home, G asked me if I was feeling okay, and I realized that not only was I feeling good, I had completely stopped thinking about my GI tract, something I literally have not done in almost 10 years. That is amazing! And Lisa understood, instantly, because she'd been there. For the rest of my life I will be indebted to Lisa, Donna, and MikeNL for answering all my questions thoroughly and patiently. No one ever tried to push this on me, they just told me their their histories and subsequent recoveries. It's like the way my church taught us to talk to people about our faith. Don't push it, just be ready to answer if someone asks a question, and just tell your own story. That's what they did, that's what impressed me, that's why I tried it, and Thank God for each of them!


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WD40 you are just another miracle and I liked what you said that we are not cured by no means...If I win the powerball one day all of us LEAPERS are going on a cruise







But right now the closest I will get to a cruise is watching the Love Boat ...I was lucky that I was able to go to France the last two summers


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

WD40You sure have captured the essence of IBS - D. Even though I have had my symptoms under decent control for months now, I still carry my old medications (opium and Lotronex), and I still think about bathrooms virtually every time I leave the house. I can tell that I am getting better (I will occasionally run to the grocery store without timing the trip to my bathroom visits), but it takes a long time to undue 25 years of IBS - E. A long time.echris


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

WD40,Thank you so much! (I am blushing!) It was a real treasure to meet you and G as well and yes, the common bond was amazing and wonderful!














I am sooooo very happy for you that you are doing so well and reaping the benefits of an incredible program! You did all the work and now you get your life back in control. To the board:I am, by nature, a very outgoing, polite, considerate person. That is one of the big reasons I get so angry and frustrated here when people question my integrity and character. I would NEVER promote anything that was not totally on the level. My reputation is stellar in my personal life and I work hard to keep it that way. So, to the members, forgive me please when I get a bit emotional when my character is questioned here for the umpteenth time. I didn't mind the first, oh, 20 times. But now, well- forgive me! Donna,WIN that thing so we can CRUISE!!







Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

ECHRIS:You should find this of great interest...as shoudl evrybody...from this weeks JAMA... ___________________________ http://wire.ap.org/APnews/?SITE=ILLIN&FRONTID=HOME JUNE 05, 01:37 ET AMA Journal Critiques Report Data By LINDSEY TANNER AP Medical Writer Excerpted:"CHICAGO (AP) - The Journal of the American Medical Association has put aside presenting medical advances this week to turn a critical eye on itself, finding imperfections in the way it and other medical journals report scientific research. JAMA's latest issue says journal studies are sometimes misleading and frequently fail to disclose weaknesses and disagreements among authors, while news releases some journals prepare often don't mention study limitations or industry funding. Some problems can be traced to biases and conflicts of interest among peer reviewers, who are outside scientists tapped by journal editors to help decide whether a research paper should be published, according to several of the JAMA articles. "and further on...."DeAngelis said problems are most likely to occur in research funded by drug companies, which have a vested interest in findings that make their products look good. Journal editors are concerned that manufacturers sometimes unduly influence how researchers report study results, and even suppress unfavorable findings. Many top journals require researchers to disclose any ties to drug companies, and Dr. Jeffrey Drazen, editor of the New England Journal of Medicine, said editors rely on researchers to be truthful. " __________________________________Click the link for a little peek into the wide wonderful perfect world of peer reviewed publication(s).MNL


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Mike:It came as no surprise to me that the human beings who review articles for professional journals make mistakes, some of them intentional. As I understand it, the reason that Dr.DeAngeles, from the AMA, published the articles on manuscript review and bias in research studies, is in an attempt to improve the system. She just became the Head of AMA publications within the last 6 months or so. I believe that she was appointed to her position because of her skills in this area. I've actually known her, professionally, for a number of years.Over the last decade or so, there have been multiple discussions about the problems inherent in the peer review process. There have been proposals for doing away with peer reviewers (we all donate our time to review for medical journals), and, in their place, to use paid reviewers. I doubt that that system would improve anything. There has also been much discussion about whether our reviews should be blinded (where we supposedly do not know the names or institutions of the authors). This doesn't work because we can usually guess who the authors are after reading the manuscript carefully. In the end, we have kept the current system because we cannot come up with a better system. Nor can we do without a review process of some kind.Although I can find fault with the current system, my GI doc has an endowed chair at a teaching hospital with a very excellent reputation. He was the one who recommended that I go on a gluten free diet (no wheat products of any kind) and, when I improved on it, but continued to have more symptoms that any normal person should have to tolerate, he further suggested that I probably had a combination of wheat /gluten intolerance and sensitivity to other foods. As much as I see problems with the current health care system (the main one being the the areas that get the most first-rate research are the ones that generate the most revenue, which favors cardiac patients and discriminates against us GI patients), I'm certainly not willing to chuck our system and have to depend totally on what some salesman tells me. I'd rather read research articles on outcome studies than try to decide, on my own, which salesman (drugs and lab tests) is selling something that will help me. Sorry that I can't be more sympathic to your seeming pleasure in discovering that the process for selecting what is published in our nation's journal is flawed. Any process that depends upon the voluntary efforts of human beings will have such flaws. Still not cause to discard the entire system.Drive carefully. The life you save may be your own. And, wear your seat belt. Be well.echris


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

HI ECHRIS....On the contrary, I take no pleasure at all in it, nor do I beleive there is a better system...I beleive the system is seriously flawed and I have lived in it on both sides of the table for 30 years. I been on the side that gets greased, too, you know. But not knowing me it is easy to misunderstand my intent.Maybe a read of something I posted here this morning on the same subject will make it clearer that my response do not express pleasure, they express satisfasction that truth is coming to light and that it is coming from within. reform does not begin from without, but from within, if it is to be meaningful...if it comes from without it is usually just eye candy for those who have been so brazen as to question.I come not to Praise Caesar NOR to bury him, but to reshape him into a better statesman for the benefit of Rome!"Cicero,go tell the men their General lives..."Maximus The Merciful http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...=1;t=027798;p=2 LOL I did drive well but I did not select my food as carefully as I should have. After a long perios of inactivity re: my IBS I can state with convictiion that an IBS-d type on the road with food poisoning ain't that pretty at all.







But today I am back to my old, and I mean old, cantankeropus self. maybe it was that lette that came welcoming me to my eligibility for memebership in AARP.







Eat well. Think well. be well.MNL


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Hey everyone, I have to clarify a wrong impression here: I have not had the LEAP test. Donna, I hope I can still go on the cruise







I identified my food allergies and sensitivities piecemeal. In 1992 I figured out by myself that I'm allergic to soy. In 2000 I found a good doctor for the first time ever, and she suggested I try avoiding dairy, which cleared up my lower GI symptoms. In 2001 after being treated for GERD and diagnosed with IBS, I found this site and the term "fructose intolerance", and figured out I am fructose intolerant. Wasn't that hard since I had always gotten stomach pain from fruit and juice, but didn't know why. Last December I noticed symptoms from eggs and took them out of my diet - I posted more detail on eggs on WD40's update thread.I'm lucky in that I have a geek brain and more easily identifiable sensitivities than some - Mike worked with me on the board beginning last summer and helped me understand the link between my IBS symptoms and my allergies, and also the technical stuff about the immune reactions. I love technical stuff - and I love understanding for the first time why I would get a headache, tummy ache, and muscle aches all at once - what these symptoms mean and how they happen. Thanks to Mike I've been able to interpret my symptoms and improve my health.














And I love that I learned enough to be able to back him up by answering questions from others about food sensitivity. I want to get the word out as fast as possible so everyone who has it can stop suffering!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

As I recall, Julia's protocol involved a cauldron of some sort, and some odd vertbrate bones, cast in the shadow of the full moon, and patterns analyzed....something like that


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

ROFLOL!! Mike- did you assist Julia in her "venture to the dark side"?







Julia, you don't have to have taken the LEAP test to be one of us! You can still cruise! The end result is the same- we don't eat our reactivities and we feel good, end of subject. I liked the test better in that it cut to the chase for me and I was tired of the chase. The fact that you could do it on your own just speaks to your own brains and want to get better, in a good way, of course!







SO, DONNA! Did you WIN? Are we cruising???







Hugs,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

We come close to cruising...I had the powerball 33 and 2 other numbers....Sorry







Maybe this week ..Julia you can go with us LEAPERS...


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Darn it!Maybe we should use our birthdates or something...Mine is 8/01WIN, DONNA, WIN!!!







Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Just remember







us poor working stiffs when you are







enjoying your new found riches.And STAY on your PLAN!







MNoLoot


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Mike! ROFLMAO!!!




























Hey, Mike has to go on the cruise with us! If he doesn't we'll miss him too much!














Let's try our birthdays - mine is 3/18 - I'll try them here in the Mega Millions also!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Sorry, as you all know I don't do planes, and I don't do boats either...especially big ones that leave sight of land







MNoLotto


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Mike please just take your xanax and come on


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Yeah Mike- take the Xanax and come on with us!(I want to hear MIke explain the functioning of the immune system and the gut while under the influence!!)ROFLOL!!







Lisa from NevadaP.S. Mike, did you hear they opened another legal brothel here last week?


----------



## Melissa V (Feb 7, 2001)

Mike is there info somewhere that i can print out or you can email to me for the allergist i am gonna be seeing? I don't want to shove it in his face...not a good way to start a doc/patient relation hehe...but i do want to be prepared. Thanks, MelissaWildfire###clanwolverine.net


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

CORRECTION: ________________________________________"I want to hear MIke explain the functioning of the immune system and the gut while under the influence!!" _________________________________________What makes you think I have been sober all this time?







MELISSA:Over the years we have used many different tools and methods and references to help people trained in what we do explain it to doctors. Also we have had much experience with the situation you describe, whereby a patient (not one of our trained people) wants to explain it to their doctor and needs a tool.What we found is that all the papers and abstracts and patient reports in the world are of little use if they do not get read, and are not supporetd by an explanation of what the LEAp Disease Managment Program is. And most doctors have little time to sfit and digest the raw material needed to understand the concept and its physiologic basis.So we have tried everything from soup to nuts (and been called same a few times)...and what I recommend is to give you a copy of a tool which our Consultants use as a "leave with" for doctors when the doc does not have time to meet with the Consultant. The doc can look at it on his/her computer in his spare time and it only takes 10-15 minutes of his/her time to understand where our group is coming from, and what the program is, and why it is effective and for whom.What I would like to give you is to either email you as an attachment, or send you on floppy disk, a "slide show" on the LEAP DM Program for doctors that was done in Powerpoint (something most Windows users have in their SW bundle).It is easy to use as the program fits on one 1.44 MB floppy (it is only 1.25 MB) or will "fit" into most email boxes when sent as an attachment unless your storage is sued up.The the file can be saved then opened from Powerpoint, or a floppy given the doctor can be stuck into the drive and he/she can run Powerpoint, open the file from the floppy and select RUN SLIDESHOW..either way it is "click to progress" from slide to slide and will walk a provider through an explanation and a selection of abstracts for the background infnce they see it, they are either interested enough to want more info, in which case they can contact us via a toll free number at the end of the slides, and my Physician Coordinator will answer any more questions they have, and explain how to integrate LEAP into their practice, or they are not interested in which case we just retrieve the disk.This seems to work best as it at least standardizes the info that is being given to peoples personal physicians and creates an oppty. to get a clear written demonstration of what LEAP is about and what it inlcudes and why.So if you want the slideshow, I can email it to you and you can copy to floppy for the doc, or can mail you one whichever you prefer. You can email confidentially with whatver you prefer (and I will retunr mail it as an attachment or send you a floop to whatever address you specify. it is beter if it goes to you so you can be sure the doctor gets it handed to her...sometimes when it gets mailed to the practice it gets lost, as it does not have a pharmaceutical firm label on it and thus tends to flot away LOL).Just let me know. This goes for anyone else that wants a copy for a doctor as well. I can send this to you.If this was written with more typos and gibberish than usual bear with me...I think I woke up with the flu or something as I feel crappy and have a fever and hurt, with that "ballon brain" feeling you get from fever you know?







Eat well. Think well. Be well(er than me).MNL


----------



## Melissa V (Feb 7, 2001)

thanks Mike...message has been sentMelissa


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

((((Mike))))Feel better soon!I am sending you some non-allergenic chicken soup, OK?You mean, you might not have been sober this whole time?







But then, dealing with us IBSers has its "stressful" points, huh?







Hang in there,Big hugs,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"I am sending you some non-allergenic chicken soup, OK?"thanks. This is what I had for dinner last night...made up a mess of my own chicken soup and ended up eating the entire pot of soup and a whole "tube" of Townhouse Crackers (or were they Ritz? Round or oblong...I forget) all by myself, then sloshed my way to the bed.Now, to the road!MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

HI Mike,Wishing you a safe trip!From one of the rabbits,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

THANKS. I am in Jacksonville, alive, well, afebrile.MNL


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

In reviewing this thread, I have info for those who want PROOF that food sensitivities/allergies increase IBS. And, as to the Digestive Disease Week Conference, below is info from the May 2002 Conference. I've pasted just part of the conference. It CLEARLY indicates that mast cells (read allergy) are present in the intestines creating havoc. There's more, but I'll let Mike carry it if need be. (Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Physiology and ManagementNicholas J. Talley, MD, PhD) http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/434526 Access to Medscape is FREE, but requires a one-time membershipregistration.FOCUS ON IBS medscape.com/mp/rc/usmd/ibsComposition of Colonic Inflammatory Infiltrate On routine histology, colonic biopsies appear normal in IBS. Studies by Gwee and colleagues,[1] and Spiller and coworkers,[2] among others, have shown that in at least a subset of IBS patients, there is a quantifiable, albeit modest, increase in colonic inflammatory cells. Hollerbach and associates[3] prospectively evaluated 20 patients with IBS (disease diagnosis based on Rome II criteria) and 15 healthy controls. Following careful histologic evaluation with quantitative morphometry, the study authors observed that patients with IBS had significantly greater numbers of (1) plasma cells in the rectum and sigmoid colon; (2) goblet cells in the transverse, descending, and sigmoid colon (as well as in the rectum); and (3) mast cells in the terminal ileum, cecum, and appendix. In contrast, the number of eosinophils was decreased in IBS patients compared with controls at all anatomic locations. Although these findings represented subtle differences, they appear to be real, and confirm that a residual inflammatory process is indeed present in some patients with classic IBS symptoms. Clinical Subtyping Dunlop and colleagues[4] also evaluated 76 patients with IBS and 40 healthy controls, applying immunohistochemical staining for lamina propria and intraepithelial lymphocytes, enteroendocrine (serotonin-containing) cells, and mast cells. They subdivided their patients into 3 groups, those with: (1) postinfectious IBS; (2) constipation-predominant IBS; and, (3) nonconstipated, non-postinfectious IBS. These investigators found that cell counts in constipation-predominant IBS were not significantly different from that of controls. In contrast, patients with diarrhea, but without a postinfectious history, showed increased CD3 and lamina propria lymphocytes, in addition to mast cells, whereas patients with postinfectious IBS had increased enteroendocrine cells, CD3, and lamina propria lymphocytes. These findings suggest that subgrouping of IBS by bowel symptoms may identify distinct histomorphic phenotypes within IBS, which in turn suggests that treatment may need to be tailored to symptom subgroups.Mast Cells Park and colleagues[5] applied electron microscopy and found that mast cell counts were significantly higher in the cecum among patients with IBS, and that the number of activated mast cells close to nerves was increased in IBS patients vs controls. Similarly, Barbara and coworkers[6] employed immunofluorescence and found that tryptase-containing mast cells were increased 3-fold in IBS patients compared with controls. They also found evidence of mast cell degranulation. Therapeutic Intervention* In view of the increasing evidence of histologic abnormalities in IBS, and providing that this is indeed a true organic bowel disease, might intervention to reduce the inflammation have utility? If such intervention was able to prevent the development or progression of IBS, then this would be of major clinical importance. Go to the website posted above for the entire conference summaries and continuing education.Wishing you well,


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Jan,Probably one of the most amusing aspects of observing the process of selective thinking among those in the medical and lay communities with mutual interest in the subject of so called IBS is to observe year after year after year the reexamination and reporting of the same thing(s) regarding the activation of the overall inflammatory response mechanisms in d-predominant IBS, which is then consistently not integrated into the value-set of many people in those communities when diagnosing, treating or researching so called IBS, or in this case reported as if it is some new revelation. 'Opinion leaders' have ignored this very information, which has been out there, for so long that it is almost comical . The earliest indirect evidence of IRS activation, and linking it to dietary provocation as well as persistent post infective activation, neurologic activation, immunologic activation, all manner of mechanisms of activation and provocation, can be traced all the way back to 1978 and 1979. And not in obscure places but in major journals like Lancet. The 1980s are rich with examinations of mast cell activation and control, provocation by dietary components, supression of IBS-d symptoms by immunomodulators, and the 1990's revealed the cell-mediated components (lymphopcyte involvement) and non IgE mechanisms of IRS activation in response to dietary provocation when jejunal isolation an local food challenge methods were applied to d-predominant IBS victims. Last year, even, Zar integrated much of this (absent the cellular component of symptom generation) into a tutorial, also roundly ignored.More often than not, especially in the United States, the array of information is so little considered and so poorly comprehended that specific and clear relationships, with vast clinical utility in the treatment of IBS subgroups, are year after year dismissed out of hand as irrelevant to the condition. Rather the focus has been exceedingly narrow, to only one or two of the multiple mechanisms of symptom generation in so called 'IBS" . As I have said many times, ultimately it will ALL have to be considered, and will no longer be overlooked, and IBS will come to be seen in the same light as COPD.Even these limited references from the conference, selected and posted by an RD who has worked with patients and their diet-provoked symptomology, daily for many years, are illustrative of the issue. With the application of even the most minimal insight if one actually and objectively has studied ALL the material in the literature related to these symptom sets of IBS, it is clear this is all confirmatory of repeated earlier findings, not revolutionary or even evolutionary. Its like an oil slick&#8230;sooner or later it is so obvious that even those who insist there is no oil leakage must proclaim it, and then act in haste so as to have "discovered" it. While I am at best reluctant to commit any more time to the subject as far as attempting to teach those who will not be taught (as it is unnecessary to spend the time with those who do understand, as they have lived it and know fact from rhetoric), I will dedicate 5 minutes to amplifying an exceedingly important point contained within Jan's posting. Certainly as sure as investigators for years denounced "IRS activation and small-bowel as shock organ" talk as heresy, once the evidence has been made so obvious as to no longer be deniable these same people will come to the fore and claim ownership of the "revelation"&#8230;this is so very nice to see,again, in print and so very amusing to see the musings of those who supposedly have "discovered" these phenomena. _________________________________________________________________"These investigators found that cell counts in constipation-predominant IBS were not significantly different from that of controls. In contrast, patients with diarrhea, but without a postinfectious history, showed increased CD3 and lamina propria lymphocytes, in addition to mast cells, whereas &#8230;patients with postinfectious IBS had increased enteroendocrine cells, CD3, and lamina propria lymphocytes. These findings suggest that subgrouping of IBS by bowel symptoms may identify distinct histomorphic phenotypes within IBS, which in turn suggests that treatment may need to be tailored to symptom subgroups." _______________________________________________________________Some investigators and clinicians elsewhere who have known this for years might be tempted to respond 'No s---, Sherlocke." This was my knee-jerk oral response when I read this.This has been found many times before, lymophocyte activation, CD3, and mast cell migration to sites of chronic insult (the outflow tract of the small bowel). These characteristics have been found in vivo previously and that the persons showing those findings can have their symptoms provoked by various specific dietary constituents AND they do not have clinical food allergy.Lymphocytes lymphocytes, why art tho so ignored, lowly lymphocyte, guardian of the small bowel and other portals of entry? And there you are again, misbehaving, as you do in the test tube of patients with d-predominant IBS regardless of the precursor event. And when we remove the lowly ingestants which provoke you, your owner fells relief. Oh mystery of mysteries. Sinner. Martian. Quack quack.The primary difference between the post-infectious IRS activity and the non-post infectious one may note is the tissue mast cell density. Acute IRS activation is not going to result in a sudden change in tissue mast cell density as the insult must be chronic to result in migration. And they migrate to the outflow tract of the small bowel into the large bowel. Old news. Oversimplified but essentially true.It is also self-evident that those with c-predominance must have some mechanism other than local mechanisms which can produce evacuatory responses in play, since there IS no evacuatory reaction in response to provocation present.This stuff right here has all been seen before, reported before, and even therapeutic responses to various modalities have been assessed, for over 15 years. So to take this "new information", add it to what has already been seen in the literature and daily in clinical care for over 20 years, and to then to pronounce that the only Disease Management Program in existence which physically takes this into account therapeutically , as it is designed to isolate these specific reaction with testing and then institute lifestyle plans which will prevent the activation of these mechanisms, and pronounce it all to be NOT RELATED to "IBS" is at best baffling. _________________________________________________________________This cracks me up&#8230;&#8230; ____________________________________________________________________"&#8230;might intervention to reduce the inflammation have utility?" _______________________________________________________________________Holy mackerel Andy! Go and read ALL of Stefaninis work going back 20 years with Cromolyn Sodium, for starters. Call Brostoff and Bengtsson. Chat with people who do this for a living.Read some of these threads, listen to some beneficiary patients of the use of this information in their treatment. You do not bear any news flashes, only info relegated to the back page as it is not borne aloft by the tide of huge industry endowment dollars which floats other findings to the fore: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000285 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000287 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000286 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000313&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000302 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000292 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=5;t=000073 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000356&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=4&t=000298&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000126&p= Gee, I don't know&#8230;.ya think it MIGHT have some clinical utility? Unbeleiveable. Wake up it is all around and has been. Call a few doctors who already KNOW. Read a BOOK written years ago:"FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff , M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, London http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...6487508-3420903 ________________________________________________________________"If such intervention was able to prevent the development or progression of IBS, then this would be of major clinical importance." ________________________________________________________________________"IF?" 'IF?????" There is no IF.Yeah, it has been said and shown for years. And since NO ONE in the "major IBS Centers" or IBS organizations in the USA will even stoop to glance at it, nor deign to speak to those who integrated this information into effective protocols, it is coming up to the top the hard way. From the bottom up&#8230;from primary care practitioners who are already using this old information combined with new technology for detecting what in the patients daily life and diet ACTIVATES these "sudden revelations" of IRS activity and INTERVENING TO PREVENT IT FROM OCURRING.It IS probably the most Clinically Important thing HAPPENING to the d-component subpopulations of IBS. Yet since there is no DRUG involved, and no massive industry backing, since it REDUCES drug use, it is happening at the grass-roots level. I live for the day when some one "discovers" what the people already doing it know, and then proclaim it their own. In the meantime, since this all has "nothing to do with IBS", all we can do is keep helping those IBS patients it has nothing to do with experience relief from their symptoms and reliance on drug therapy&#8230;knowing that soon enough so many primary care practitioners are going to be using the LEAP DM program, that the referrals of their 'IBS" patients from them to specialists are going to drop off so far that someone in "the high places" will finally say "Hmmm&#8230;maybe we had better look at that."Very apt information as it simply shows that fact is fact, and that if it is unpopular it has to be rediscovered again and again until it is "discovered" by the right person or persons before it is acknowledged. Clearly, based on events that occurred subsequent to this conference, it is STILL "undiscovered"&#8230;.indeed still not understood as the clinical utility of the information.But, it's a funny thing about something that works&#8230;if you can afford to keep Yourself alive with it long enough it will find its way out. Eventually.Eat well. THINK well. BE Well.MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Again here is one of my colonoscopy reports of the 50 times I have had to meet up with that scope. I took this off of a thread I posted last year when I ask Mike the question.....What more does people have to see and hear to believe ?????After one of my many test If you saw this reading what would this mean to you? Just would like to get your opinion or any others. Just curious because it may not mean anything. After all I was told by the Dr's it wasnt no big deal....The Colonic biopsies reveal tiny fragments of mucosal tissue lined be straight tubular glands with goblet cells. The lamina propria is infiltrated be chronic inflammatory cells, mainly lymphocytes and plasma cells....Another one is : The biopsy is a tiny fragemnt of gastric mucosa, showing focal fibrosis and collections of chronic inflammatory cells, noted in the lamina propia.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Opinion leaders ...Oh yeah just what I need more of in my life...







Now I promise I wont act up Mike..besides my grass is mowed and weedeated so I cant go home and take my fustration out on the lawn....Listening to doctors and everyone elseexcept Hopkins and LEAP...I would have lost my mind by now with their theory on IBS...and oh yeah we have the right drug cocktail for you..and by the way lets go ahead and call now and make some arrangement for getting in to a drug rehab because you will probably have a five years wait for people getting off of narcotics and downers.... due to limited vision by some healthcare providers Feel better... I am done







QUOTE___________________________________________ ï¿½Opinion leadersï¿½ have ignored this very information, which has been out there, for so long that it is almost comical .


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"...The lamina propria is infiltrated be chronic inflammatory cells, mainly lymphocytes and plasma cells...."ResIpsaLoquitur


----------

